# Best Pasture/Turnout Hoof boots?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

I need to put some hoof boots on my guy as the nothrush is working but he needs some extra protection so that his frogs get nice and healthy instead of consistently being thin, thrushy, or stretched

I have been trimming via mapping, applying nothrush twice a day, cleaning completely once a week, and ensuring that he has "dry time" in his stall when needed. He is on full pasture turnout though, he only comes in when it's scorching hot and only for a few hours not consistently.

I saw these Easyboot Zips

Could I put a frog pad in there and use those?

https://www.bigdweb.com/product/eas...scend&page=2&refType=&from=fn#customerReviews

Thoughts? Recommendations? I don't want to spend a hell of a lot because the risk of them being lost on over 60+ acres


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't have any experience with the Easy Boot zips but our Navicular mare wears her Easy Boot Epics almost daily.


----------

